# Please help With Following:Lap Chole Op Cholang. & Intrep



## Hopp (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi!  Just wanted to get some feedback on this. My Doc performed
a Lap Chole with Op Cholang  CPT 47563, he also did the intrepretation of the Cholangiogram and I was wondering can I bill
for that and if so what would the proper coding be? (?74300) TIA
Deb, CPC


----------



## Hopp (Mar 11, 2011)

*Thank You*

Thank you to anyone who tried looking into this for me


----------



## LindaEV (Apr 1, 2011)

47563 includes the interpretation of the colangiogram by the surgeon. The 7 series code would not be appropriate to add-on.


----------



## herrera4 (Apr 8, 2011)

This is off an article from supercoder.com

Tip 3: Bill S&I If a Radiologist Isnt Present

When a cholangiogram is performed in conjunction with a lap chole and no radiologist is present, the surgeon will interpret the images on the fluoroscope to guide the procedure. For example, the surgeon may determine that the cholangiogram is normal after finding a normal anatomy with free flow of contrast into the duodenum and no filling defects in the common duct. 

In this instance, the surgeons interpretation of the cholangiogram is separately payable as long as a separate radiology report is filed. Code 74300 (cholangiography and/or pancreatography; intraoperative, radiological supervision and interpretation) can be billed with modifier -26 (professional component) 

-Our doctors perform this and document on a separate note the operative findings on the cholangiogram, I believe it is billable but not all insurances pay for separate reimbursement-about half of the ones we bill to pay for it separately


----------

